# Anyone seen any female rosy loach?



## Rasbo (20 Feb 2014)

Spurred on by Big Tom's success with breeding rosy loach I set up a tank for this purpose stocked it with 6 rosys and waited only to discover that all were male. I have searched all over the place but have not found a single female anywhere so I was wondering if any members had seen any lately.

Based SE London but happy to travel


----------



## MirandaB (20 Feb 2014)

I have quite a few as going to have a go at breeding them myself  my lfs has some but they don't do mail order I'm afraid  it's New Atlantic at Earsham,Nr Bungay.


----------



## BigTom (20 Feb 2014)

In stock now at Sweet Knowle where I got mine from. They post 

Rosy Loach - SWEET KNOWLE AQUATICS ONLINE SHOP

Sexing is quite hit and miss at the age they had in before, but I've bought from them twice and both times some turned out to be female.


----------



## Rasbo (20 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the leads, both around a 5 hour round trip, original 6 came from Sweet Knowle in the summer (well you have to break your journey somewhere!).
They seem to be delivered as juveniles with a predominance of males - well those with obvious lateral lines anyway, wonder if they are using hormones or just not choosing to send out females.


----------



## MirandaB (20 Feb 2014)

My lfs always seems to have predominantly females lol


----------



## Rasbo (9 Feb 2015)

Finally found some, Pond Life Aquatics at Finchley Nurseries Mill Hill NW7 1AS. Lawrence who runs it has a small number of tanks with a particular leaning towards livestock suitable for Nano tanks (and reasonable prices too). He also says that he reckons he is able to get in fish to order so if anyone is after anything unusual he is your man. 02089069916


----------



## ourmanflint (9 Feb 2015)

They had some at aquatic design centre last time I was there


----------

